# Hello



## Loz19863 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi I'm Lauren

Just a quick post to say hi and introduce myself. I live in the south east in Kent and I have two pet female mice 1 black called Jas and 1 whiteish called cleo. I am hoping to extend my mouse family soon by adding two more little girls when I eventually find some.

So thats me and that my hi

x


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

:welcome1


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

hiii! and welcome!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi, pleased to meet you

:welcomeany


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, closest person to you would be Loganberry stud aka Heather the almighty. She is in North chem... think thats how you spell it.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!

We always like new people who want more of our mice!


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

The secret garden said:


> Welcome to the forum, closest person to you would be Loganberry stud aka Heather the almighty. She is in North chem... think thats how you spell it.


North Cheam 

Hello!


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

The secret garden said:


> Welcome to the forum, closest person to you would be Loganberry stud aka Heather the almighty. She is in North chem... think thats how you spell it.


North Cheam 

Hello!


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

The secret garden said:


> Welcome to the forum, closest person to you would be Loganberry stud aka Heather the almighty. She is in North chem... think thats how you spell it.


North Cheam 

Hello!


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

Hello and welcome!!


----------

